
Game Developer Lamentation - rocky1138
https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/ax9uyj/what_is_it_like_working_at_a_company_during_and/ehss0rv/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19307243)

I realize this points to a different comment and probably a good one, but for
HN purposes I think it has to count as a duplicate submission. The natural
place for a follow-up like this would be a comment in the original thread.

